# Weight loss during 2ww



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey there, 

I'm on day 3 of my 2ww after FET and have lost 3 pounds (that's 1 a day). Did anyone else experience this? It'll probably all go back on again as I'm tring the chocolate biscuit technique this time round,   being healthy hasn't helped before.   Is this a dancing chocolate biscuit or am I going mad......

Kay xxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello there

I don't think Ive ever lost weight during the 2WW but very rarely jump on the scales.  Its highly unlikely anyway as I'm doing the Diary Milk technique - eating healthy never worked for me either and the one time I got a result I remember eating rubbish as I was convinced it would never work.

 dancing chocolate biscuit  ...I can't relate it to looking like anything else so you must be right...you can't be going mad yet 3 days in but it won't be long


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just blown you a beautiful bubble for sharing my chocolate madness!
Kay xxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

I think its either a choccie biscuit or a chocolate button,  either way it definately chocolate and boy do I want some.....

I lost weight during my last treatment and DH put it down to not drinking a glass or 2 or wine a night!  

Good luck

Katie


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm, could be that, no more  

Kay xxx


----------

